# Why do you use warning lights when...



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Why do some of you use warning lights when your not plowing and or salting?  I see too many people running around town with all kinds of lights flashin and blinkin for no logical reason. If they were used only when they are needed, i.e. on the jobsite, people wouldn't be so immune to them. If people see them on all the time they wont use caution when its important for you to be seen. If anyone can explain to me why one would use warning lights in transit, i'm all ears.


----------



## Raydon (Nov 14, 2003)

Mine are only on while driving because I have forgot to turn them off.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

well, an honest mistake is one thing.... we all "forget" to turn them off sometimes. I'm taking about the folks who leave em on on purpose.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I always left mine on because I still have a 800# chunk of steel 7.5' wide in front of me. I might be travelling slowly, or something along those lines.

I suppose it partially stems from driving a wrecker, and partially from just using extra caution, even while transporting from site to site. 


My first year plowing I got pulled over when passing through a small village for NOT running a beacon, ever since, it's always been on from the time I leave the shop, until I pull back into my driveway.


----------



## Raydon (Nov 14, 2003)

It's funny how laws and enforcement vary from one area to another. My brother got a $125.00 ticket last year for having his beacon on driving between jobs at 5:30 a.m. He beat it in court though.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

NEPSJay said:


> Why do some of you use warning lights when your not plowing and or salting?  I see too many people running around town with all kinds of lights flashin and blinkin for no logical reason. If they were used only when they are needed, i.e. on the jobsite, people wouldn't be so immune to them. If people see them on all the time they wont use caution when its important for you to be seen. If anyone can explain to me why one would use warning lights in transit, i'm all ears.


I run mine all the time. I'm running $35k plus setups and need them on the road. Don't have time for some dumbass driver to not notice the huge pieces of steel hanging off my trucks.

Accidents cause downtime. Downtime means my wallet is less full.. I don't like that.

Who cares if they are blinding and make everyones lives miserable. Its a safety factor to our operation.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I suppose laws can and do vary from state to state and even possibly from town to town. Around here I would think you'd get pulled over for running your beacon down the road when not plowing. 

But I honestly think that a percentage of the guys driving around with the beacons flashing do it because they get a feeling of being important or "hey look at me" type thing. Not trying to bash anyone here for doing it, and I understand your point Steve about wanting to protect your equipment. I'm always protective of my equipment as well. But personally I feel driving around with lights flashing and beacons going could possibly distract other drivers and focus their attention on the "flashing vehicle" instead of paying attention to the road and driving conditions. 

Buck


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

i think some snow plowers love the attention .... all states have a law .. that clarifys unless you are apart of some emergency agency ... no lights on .. on the public roads ... unless your a county truck .....


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm not sure about attention. At 4am there isn't many people out but snowplowers. I leave mine on because a) I forget anyways and b) with the plow I usually drive slower, and more cautious and don't want people riding my ass, or not noticing my plow.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

qualitylawncare said:


> Accidents cause downtime. Downtime means my wallet is less full.. I don't like that.
> 
> Who cares if they are blinding and make everyones lives miserable. Its a safety factor to our operation.


Think about that oxymoron you just typed- if the lights are annoying to other drivers and are BLINDING.... you're contributing to more risk of causing an accident by blinding another driver when the lights are not needed. Adding to your downtime risk....oh, and I think the other drivers being blinded care...I know I do as another driver.

8 years of plowing and I have been hit a grand total of once while plowing- the lights were off, I was stopped at a stop sign and the kid coming the other way was in a Grand Marquis (which are known to be the worst vehicle on the road in the snow- can't stop and can't turn) made his stop then proceded- the road turns a little going through the intersection and he couldn't. Hit my blade which I was angling left at the time (saw it coming and was carrying straight across). pushed me over a foot, burst a weakened angle hose and rolled the edge of the moldboard past the last rib (1/4" of steel- nothing to even care about- do more damage against a stone wall). I had my local shop change the hose and refil the system on emergancy call (could have done it my self if I wanted to) and went back to work in a little under 1 hour. No damage to the blade frame or the truck- and the accident would have happened blade or no blade (actually would have been much worse without the blade on) .

Lights are required to alert other drivers to a hazard on the road- a plow vehicle is a slow moving vehicle for street plowing, a tow truck loading is a parked hazard, a drive way plower backing in and out is a moving hazard- but when you're driving normally you're not a hazard- unless you have those blinding lights on.....
and no, a wrecker with a car on the bed is NOT a hazard and should NOT have lights on, a wheel lift IS a rolling hazard at least around here.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

groundbreakers said:


> i think some snow plowers love the attention .........


Your right on the money....thats the answer i was lookin for. Thank you!


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

justme- said:


> Lights are required to alert other drivers to a hazard on the road- a plow vehicle is a slow moving vehicle for street plowing, a tow truck loading is a parked hazard, a drive way plower backing in and out is a moving hazard- but when you're driving normally you're not a hazard- unless you have those blinding lights on.....
> and no, a wrecker with a car on the bed is NOT a hazard and should NOT have lights on, a wheel lift IS a rolling hazard at least around here.


you are 100% correct!!


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

on my last truck it was a lil on the cheap side let me tell you but everyone around ehre rolls around with the lights on...i dont know if they want to look cool or if they do it for a reason but if they doit to look cool or importnt eveyrone is seeing that everyone deos it..i never had a light on the top of my truck i couldnt afford the 20 bucks to spend on it had more important things like to save for a new truck lol...but everyone in my area does it so i dont know what the big deal is...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Maybe they think that they are cool, when really they just look like a ****** that does'nt know how to turn off a light.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Some just forget to turn them off, especially in the day light, There kind of hard to see. Some leave them on to be cool, the only time I have mine on is when I'm plowing or stopped on the side of the road helping a motorist.
so how many of you use more than a roof mounted warning lights?
Are you just making a spectacle out of your self, all lite up like a Fancy Christmas tree with all of your different colored lights flashing.
In some states it's against the law to make your vehicle a distraction to other motorists IE; accent lighting.


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

I leave them on all the time on our sand truck.. we are driving around town loaded with (plow+sander+sand+truck) lots of weight, and usually when stopping distance isn't the greatest (slick roads) servicing peoples homes and business. I want to make sure that someone doesn't pull out in front of me. Its not a guarantee with the beacon's on but at least I've given them a visual warning..


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

kingriver said:


> I leave them on all the time on our sand truck.. we are driving around town loaded with (plow+sander+sand+truck) lots of weight, and usually when stopping distance isn't the greatest (slick roads) servicing peoples homes and business. I want to make sure that someone doesn't pull out in front of me. Its not a guarantee with the beacon's on but at least I've given them a visual warning..


when i drive my wifes lexus around town i dont run 4 way flashers to go to the store in july. Surely i dont wanna get hit and surely 4 ways _might_get me seen more often but its just not practical. If your driving around town on public roads salting or plowing or stopped to help someone, then use all the lights you can. But it still doesnt make sence to me why people use lights in transit.


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

NEPSJay said:


> when i drive my wifes lexus around town i dont run 4 way flashers to go to the store in july. Surely i dont wanna get hit and surely 4 ways _might_get me seen more often but its just not practical. If your driving around town on public roads salting or plowing or stopped to help someone, then use all the lights you can. But it still doesnt make sence to me why people use lights in transit.


I understand but what your saying, however King has a good point. There are a few of us that the rig is in excess of 15,000 pounds driving down the road. I do leave my light on if it is extremely slick from ice. I also keep my finger on the down button on my plow. Too many times that I could've seriously hurt someone from pulling out in front of me, and have had to drop the plow a couple times to avoid people. It does make people think twice when they see it and they are more cautious about what their doing.

Just to Clarify, I only leave it on when the road conditions are slick.....we get alot of ice around here.....:bluebounc


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I keep mine on if the roads are bad and I have my plow on. It's added visability IMO. I've had people pull out on me, Try to squeeze around me when Im waiting to turn only to find out there's not enough room because I have a plow hanging off the side of my truck. I do anything I can to try to prevent things like this from happening.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Nepsjay Not To Be Rude But In Stead Of Tryin To Fight About Why People Run Around With There Lights On Just Dont Pay Attention. Some Of Us Take This Job Very Seriously And Making Sure People See Us Coming Is Very Important. Someone Smashed Into The Back Of My Truck At A Red Light And Ate 2 Yards Of Sand And When The Cop Came He Said,"what Are You A Moron Lady You Couldnt See That Guy Was Stopped A A Red Light With All Those Lights Going." If It Makes You Feel Better You Shut Your Light Off When You Not Plowing And Let Everyone Else Do What They Wish With Theirs.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

The last couple of professional tow operator trainings I attended, the big topic was how the government wants to make it so wreckers are only running warning lights when stopped to load or recover a vehicle, because people have become inured to seeing them and pay no attention. Wrecker drivers have been killed while loading because people saw the warning lights but didnt realize they were stationary! When in transport wreckers are required to have drag lights (stop-turn-tail) attached to the towed vehicle, which is really no different than a trailer. In Mass you used to be required to run warning lights even when towing a car on a flatbed, but that is being changed, in NH it's only for vehicles towed on the ground. In NH there is no law requiring the use of warning lights by snowplows, instead the law says you are "allowed" to use them, only when actively engaged in snowplowing, which most people take to mean working the plow, not in between jobs. I really don't care if someone leaves their light on between jobs, except when it's some ridiculous 20 head 9000 watt strobe bar that is blinding. I shut mine off between jobs, except if the visibilty is so poor that I'm afraid someone might not see me. I have to agree with what many have posted, leaving them on all the time is usually the hardons who paid more for their lightbar than for their plow. Kind of like volunteer firemen, just itching for a chance to use their lights. I can't decide who I can't stand more, the guys running too many hoopy lights, or the guys who don't run any.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i only run my lights on the site if needed not in a lot at 3 am with no one in it. i used to drive a tow truck for 2 years and never ran with them on with a load just on the side of the road. its like the boy who cried wolf if you have them on all the time no one will take them seriously when you need the extra warning


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

This is one of the tricky questions you ask yourself at 4 in the morning. If a plow jockey doesn't have his light on and now one sees him, does it count? Kinda like the tree in the forest question. 

If I'm working, the light is on. If I'm focused on what is immediately around me I may not see the maintenance man (or anyone else) who thinks they are doing you a favor by turning off their lights when pulling in behind you. 

But, when the plow is up and I'm on the road, the light is off. The state guys around here are pretty vocal when you leave it on just driving.


----------



## Dupesy (Aug 27, 2004)

I love the guys plowing residential at 4 am with all their lights going. Way to make nice with the customers! Seriously, in the middle of the night, turn the f*&%ing things off. I've got a bunch of lights on my truck; their great for busy parking lots and backing out onto busy streets. But unless I really need them, they're off. Safety and visibility are important, but sometimes the lights can be detrimental to both. Between jobs I tunr my lights off, unless I feel the conditions are such that leaving them on might make my passage a little safer. Just my $0.02


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

justme- said:


> and no, a wrecker with a car on the bed is NOT a hazard and should NOT have lights on.


Wreckers don't carry cars on the bed, rollbacks/flatbeds do, and no, you do not have to run your beacons. Although, some LEO's might try to tell you differently. When in a WRECKER (conventional tow truck) and you are loaded with a car on the sling or wheel lift, you MUST run amber beacons. Just clearing up the misnomer and slight confusion.

**EDIT**
Also, some of us don't run around with those 9billion strobes and rotators and hideaways all going. I have two small strobe beacons on my headache rack they aren't blinding, but they are bright enough to see me, plus they flash in a random 'pattern', which helps tremendously in people seeing you. I'm all about lights, and I have a lot, but I only turn them on when I feel it is relavant. Yesterday morning when it was still snowing at a good rate and commuters are starting to drive to work, roads still fairly slick and only semi cleared, I had my strobes on, for my safety and that of others.

I don't see the point in arguing with others about why they use their lights when driving. Nor do I think anyone should have to justify our reasons to you.....


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

My lights are usually on because my 38000 lb truck has a vbox with guards hanging off the back and the front blade is 12' wide from the factory without any wings or extensions.so because it is oversize,I use my lights.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

DESTEFANO3782 said:


> Nepsjay Not To Be Rude But In Stead Of Tryin To Fight About Why People Run Around With There Lights On Just Dont Pay Attention. Some Of Us Take This Job Very Seriously And Making Sure People See Us Coming Is Very Important. Someone Smashed Into The Back Of My Truck At A Red Light And Ate 2 Yards Of Sand And When The Cop Came He Said,"what Are You A Moron Lady You Couldnt See That Guy Was Stopped A A Red Light With All Those Lights Going." If It Makes You Feel Better You Shut Your Light Off When You Not Plowing And Let Everyone Else Do What They Wish With Theirs.


people get rear ended everyday at red lights in southern florida where there is no snow plow trucks. Maybe the lady was blinded by all the warning lights.... maybe she seen the amber lights, thought the light was turning yellow and tried to go through. Im not arguing about the fact of on or off.... you missed the point... I asked a specific question which was why? Personally I dont care if you have them on or not... i dont use mine...most times i never even turn them on even when im plowing...like in the middle of the night when there is no traffic... I just wanted to make sure there wasnt something i was missing out on by not using them.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I keep mine on all the time reason being I know myself to well; Here's an example.......

I turn my lights off when i'm done with Joe Somebody's house. I come up to my next parking lot. I start plowing out the entrance/exit near the roadway in a hurry because there isnt any cars coming at the time. Here comes John Doe down the road and he just nailed my $40,000+ new F-450. I ask "What is your problem buddy?":realmad: He replies, " I didnt see you." "How could you not this truck is lit up like a christmas.....  I FORGOT TO TURN MY LIGHTS BACK ON!!!!! Sucks to be me!!!!:crying:


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

the only time I have mine on are when i am plowing on the edge of a main road(i have 4 accounts right off a state highway) or after the storm on my final cleanup when driving thru the neighbor hoods just because it does get attention and i get flagged down to plow someone out. Always looking to make some extra money.
Evan


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I think too many of you live in low snow areas and have FAR too much time to think about these things.

Around here snow removal is just part of everyday winter life. We work all summer fixing roads, shoulders, etc... to tear it all up every winter.

Nobody overly concerns themselves with who has lights on, what colour lights, who takes their plow off, who keeps it on. People just go out, plow snow and move on with life.

When I did removal with the farm tractors we just used amber flashers that we use all year round.

I could care less who runs what lights because at the end of the day, I'm happy if I get my cheque. I've never seen an accident as a result of someone having lights on. I have however seen people get creamed not having their rotator on.

That said, it's their loss. But what's the big deal?


----------



## Gusco (Jan 24, 2005)

I try not to run mine when i dont need to. It all depend on the road traffic and time of day for me. Seems there are a lot of morons out there sometimes and if one decides to hit me or pull out in front of me. Then i want to be able to say "you freakin moron, did you not see the freakin lights" heh heh.

.







.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

when the plow is on the truck, the lights are turned on. you have 2' of extra steel hanging off the front, and your making stops and pulling to the side of the road to push back a driveway or however, your a hazard on the road. A good question here would be if everyone drives slower with thir plow attached, or do they cruise around town at 45mph? If they are driving under speed limit then they are a potential hazard and should have warnings on. I turn my strobes off at night only when I'm on a property, but when on the road, they are on. I keep my rear LED strobes on the entire time I'm moving or parked with the plow on or near the road. I use my rear LED strobes while backing up with or without the plow attached. I also use them when I'm pulling onto the side of the road. While I'm backing up a trailer on the road, all lights are on...when I backing into our property, I'm blocking the road, all lights are on. when stopped for emergency, all lights are on. 3 point turn in the orad, lights are on, etc....


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

OKAY >> are we all done argueing yet ...... i mean geez ... so what if people want to use there lights all year round ..... next question please .. !!!


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

NEPSJay said:


> Why do some of you use warning lights .


You answered your own question, thats what they are warning lights or caution lights whatever you want to call them. They are on to protect you and other drivers. I'm sure you have crazy drivers going 55 mph while its snowing and your doing 35 I sure don't want to get hit so let him/her see my lights to warn them "hey it's snowing slow down" So yes keep them on, just like a seatbelt...It saves lives.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

bgingras said:


> when the plow is on the truck, the lights are turned on. you have 2' of extra steel hanging off the front, and your making stops and pulling to the side of the road to push back a driveway or however, your a hazard on the road. A good question here would be if everyone drives slower with thir plow attached, or do they cruise around town at 45mph? If they are driving under speed limit then they are a potential hazard and should have warnings on. I turn my strobes off at night only when I'm on a property, but when on the road, they are on. I keep my rear LED strobes on the entire time I'm moving or parked with the plow on or near the road. I use my rear LED strobes while backing up with or without the plow attached. I also use them when I'm pulling onto the side of the road. While I'm backing up a trailer on the road, all lights are on...when I backing into our property, I'm blocking the road, all lights are on. when stopped for emergency, all lights are on. 3 point turn in the orad, lights are on, etc....


Say you are driving along going a couple miles to your next job. You leave the light on, after a short time the guy behind you stops paying attention to it. Then when the time comes to make a wide swing to attack a driveway entrance, you pull out to the left to start your swing and he tries to go around you on the right because he doesnt know what you're doing. At least if you had it off, you can now flip them on to get his attention, he should back off and give you time to manuever like you need to. I don't think there can be any argument to the fact that they are allowed so we can alert other motorists to the fact that we may be creating a hazard. I think the law intends ( at least in my state) that private plow operators shall use them only when actively engaged in snowplowing, ie when creating a hazard that may require another motorist to stop or slow for you. Obviously a municipal, state or sub who is plowing/sanding public roads are going to run them all the time, but that is because they are actively engaged in plowing. The only problem I see with the law is that it says "allowed", not required like for wreckers. There are too many bozos out there with nothing at all for warning lights. After long consideration I think that is even worse than Joe Hardon who runs a multi-head fullsize bar all the time.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Detroitdan said:


> Say you are driving along going a couple miles to your next job. You leave the light on, after a short time the guy behind you stops paying attention to it. Then when the time comes to make a wide swing to attack a driveway entrance, you pull out to the left to start your swing and he tries to go around you on the right because he doesnt know what you're doing. At least if you had it off, you can now flip them on to get his attention, he should back off and give you time to manuever like you need to. I don't think there can be any argument to the fact that they are allowed so we can alert other motorists to the fact that we may be creating a hazard. I think the law intends ( at least in my state) that private plow operators shall use them only when actively engaged in snowplowing, ie when creating a hazard that may require another motorist to stop or slow for you. Obviously a municipal, state or sub who is plowing/sanding public roads are going to run them all the time, but that is because they are actively engaged in plowing. The only problem I see with the law is that it says "allowed", not required like for wreckers. There are too many bozos out there with nothing at all for warning lights. After long consideration I think that is even worse than Joe Hardon who runs a multi-head fullsize bar all the time.


If you KNOW somebody is following you and you knowingly swing wide to attack the drive, you deserve to be hit. When I'm going to start a drive I wait for everyone behind me to pass and be out of the way, if it's a busy street I put on my hazzard lights and slowly approach.

The number one rule is always assume nobody knows what they are doing, even if there is a big sign on the back doing so.

Just because you turn on your flashing light doesn't mean people should yield to you. You are not a cop, and not performing a public service (unless you are plowing roads, etc... then motorists must yield to you.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Raydon said:


> Mine are only on while driving because I have forgot to turn them off.


Thats what I think too. After plowing all night and it becomes daylight they probably don't realize they are on.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

NEPSJay said:


> well, an honest mistake is one thing.... we all "forget" to turn them off sometimes. I'm taking about the folks who leave em on on purpose.


How do you know they left them on, on purpose? Maybe they feel more important. I personally don't like them. We were out this morning doing clean ups and one guy has a brand spankin new 2 rotating halogen w/dual reflectors in it and man is it bright, its too bright especially at 4am. I can't ***** though I have a dual strobe w/dual reflectors and its that safty yellow so it gives off this bright greenish yellow light and its too bright also but I don't have to look at it.m


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

LOL,
There was a post on the same thing last year.

It got heated too... 

I carry one, but only use it in fog or white out conditions, possibly in a busy lot next to a busy road.. and dont care what anybody else does or thinks..


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

I try to always use my lights when I'm plowing. 3am last year I was doing a driveway on a quiet street (probably pissed the client off). An ambulance saw my lights and sound the sirens as they past the driveway that I was plowing. I wouldn't have slammed into the ambulance, but my lights let them know that I was working the driveway and they let me know they were coming through.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

crazymike said:


> If you KNOW somebody is following you and you knowingly swing wide to attack the drive, you deserve to be hit. When I'm going to start a drive I wait for everyone behind me to pass and be out of the way, if it's a busy street I put on my hazzard lights and slowly approach.
> 
> The number one rule is always assume nobody knows what they are doing, even if there is a big sign on the back doing so.
> 
> Just because you turn on your flashing light doesn't mean people should yield to you. You are not a cop, and not performing a public service (unless you are plowing roads, etc... then motorists must yield to you.


I never said anything about knowing someone is back there, and I never said that people have to yield to me! I do the same thing, wait until traffic is clear to make any necessary wide turns or whatever. In fact I spend a lot of time waiting to make my move. I'm just trying to point out that people get too used to seeing them on for no reason, rather than for an actual hazard. And I think that if someone following you sees your warning lights come on, it will attract their attention, whereas if they have been following it for a while they arent going to be paying any attention. Running it all the time takes away the effectiveness of it, as it relates to other motorists. That is why the federal government is changing the laws for tow trucks and construction vehicles.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

only time mine is on is if I'm pushing snow or I forgot to shut the damn thing off, I hate it when I do that, (day time problem only, Impossible to forget at night)


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

DESTEFANO3782 said:


> Nepsjay Not To Be Rude But In Stead Of Tryin To Fight About Why People Run Around With There Lights On Just Dont Pay Attention. Some Of Us Take This Job Very Seriously And Making Sure People See Us Coming Is Very Important. Someone Smashed Into The Back Of My Truck At A Red Light And Ate 2 Yards Of Sand And When The Cop Came He Said,"what Are You A Moron Lady You Couldnt See That Guy Was Stopped A A Red Light With All Those Lights Going." If It Makes You Feel Better You Shut Your Light Off When You Not Plowing And Let Everyone Else Do What They Wish With Theirs.


now thats sweet. i keep mine on to keep all the jerks away from me.
we had a truck on the side of a rd with the strobs off and another privet plow truck dident see us in a snow storm  it was midnight all the reg, lights were on . the driver said he dident see the truck swerved to miss our truck hit a tel. pole the cop said we were at falt dident have our strob lights on  : my ins paid to fix the morans truck : :realmad:


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

JohnnyU said:


> Wreckers don't carry cars on the bed, rollbacks/flatbeds do, and no, you do not have to run your beacons. Although, some LEO's might try to tell you differently. When in a WRECKER (conventional tow truck) and you are loaded with a car on the sling or wheel lift, you MUST run amber beacons. Just clearing up the misnomer and slight confusion.
> 
> **EDIT**
> Also, some of us don't run around with those 9billion strobes and rotators and hideaways all going. I have two small strobe beacons on my headache rack they aren't blinding, but they are bright enough to see me, plus they flash in a random 'pattern', which helps tremendously in people seeing you. I'm all about lights, and I have a lot, but I only turn them on when I feel it is relavant. Yesterday morning when it was still snowing at a good rate and commuters are starting to drive to work, roads still fairly slick and only semi cleared, I had my strobes on, for my safety and that of others.
> ...


Maybe our laws are different in Michigan but I know our wrecker guys around here only use lights when loading/unloading for example at an accident scence or recovering a disable vehicle where the recovery or car being recovered posses a threat of safety to the other drivers. If it is an accident where police are on the scence then the Red rotators are used also but unless police are on the scence it is strictly amber rotators on. When vehicles are loaded(either on a wheel lift) or on a rollback emergency warning lights are not active, as long as they can safely maintain the legal speed. If a vehicle is being towed on a wheel lift and the other axle is sitting on the dollys where slower speeds are recommended for safety then the warning lights may be activated.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Running it all the time takes away the effectiveness of it, as it relates to other motorists. That is why the federal government is changing the laws for tow trucks and construction vehicles.

Running them all the time is ineffective, i've run around 3/4 of the country and nothing gets me more than trying to figure out where exactly the flashing lights up ahead are so i can get 70' of truck into a safe lane only to have a wrecker running the opposite direction at 70 in the hammer lane or running the same direction while i'm waiting for him to stop along the shoulder.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

not to mention, if you have your lights on and someone snags your plow trying to cut around you they cannot say they didn't see you.


----------



## Exciteable (Nov 20, 2004)

Ego lights...
That's all it is with these people that are constantly running their lights.
And, most of them have more damn "ego" lights on their trucks then the damn city-state trucks do.
I think it makes them think they are more important then others.
All i've ever run is a single strobe or a single rotating beacon, that's it.
It's not a hazzard preventor, it's a damn distraction.
All states should pass laws that ban the use of these lights unless you are actually PLOWING !
Maybe i'll write my legislator.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Exciteable said:


> Ego lights...
> That's all it is with these people that are constantly running their lights.
> And, most of them have more damn "ego" lights on their trucks then the damn city-state trucks do.
> I think it makes them think they are more important then others.
> ...


my lights are more so to prevent fellow plowers, etc... from hitting me while plowing. If I'm on a lot at 4am with 2 loaders, 4 trucks, salters, side walk crews, etc... I want them all to see me.


----------



## Exciteable (Nov 20, 2004)

And you don't think they'll be able to see you with one light vs several ?
Too many lights distract drivers, actually blinding them.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I keep mine off when I'm driving if you leave them on at night or during a bad storm it makes it harder to see as it's like looking at a strobe light hitting the snow.

I did see a wrecker go off the road last year during a big storm the driver was blinded by his lights.

I have also seen plowers getting pulled over around town driving with them on.
in CT you need a permit to have them on while driving down the road for a overside load.

Each there own just do what makes you feel safe while plowing


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

Crash935 said:


> Running it all the time takes away the effectiveness of it, as it relates to other motorists. That is why the federal government is changing the laws for tow trucks and construction vehicles.
> 
> Running them all the time is ineffective, i've run around 3/4 of the country and nothing gets me more than trying to figure out where exactly the flashing lights up ahead are so i can get 70' of truck into a safe lane only to have a wrecker running the opposite direction at 70 in the hammer lane or running the same direction while i'm waiting for him to stop along the shoulder.


I'll second that one!
That really bug the snot otta me when it seems like they are going to use a turn around and then they just pass it by and there you are trying to figure out what the he!! their doing.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Exciteable said:


> And you don't think they'll be able to see you with one light vs several ?
> Too many lights distract drivers, actually blinding them.


I just have one, roof mounted strobe. I would like 2 rear corners for when opening drives, etc...

But some people are arguing you don't need lights on at all at night


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

In my town you better have it on when you are plowing or you might get a ticket. I usually leave it on for my whole route. Truck is very heavy and wide and people need to slow down and yeild to a flashing amber light esp when I'm pulling or backing in and out into the main drag. AT night they can see the strobe through the tree's. I can't see turning it on and off all day.



Dick


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Does anyone know if it's bad to keep turning strobes on then off.

My roof strobe takes a few seconds to get it's initial charge, and it keeps it's charge for a bit after. Is it harmful for the strobe to be always loading/unloading it?

Is it like a lightbulb that will last longer if I leave it on?


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

Strobes will last longer if you don't use them. The bulbs have a life of so many flashes. Turning them on and off doesn't matter.



Dick


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

LockedUP said:


> In my town you better have it on when you are plowing or you might get a ticket. I usually leave it on for my whole route. Truck is very heavy and wide and people need to slow down and yeild to a flashing amber light esp when I'm pulling or backing in and out into the main drag. AT night they can see the strobe through the tree's. I can't see turning it on and off all day.
> 
> Dick


They don't need to slow down or yield. If they choose to they may, but theres no law requiring them to slow down. YOU have to yeild to TRAFFIC. Light it just so people are more aware there are things going on aroudn them.


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

In my state I think you have to obey the same rules as if it were a state truck with amber lites flashing clearing the highway, When you see the lights flashing you need to yeild to that vehicle. Not all drivers do though.
You are right! I always drive like its not on.


----------



## Hummerslawncare (Dec 21, 2003)

*Lights while plowing*

Originally Posted by NEPSJay:
Why do some of you use warning lights when you're not plowing and or salting? I see too many people running around town with all kinds of lights flashing and blinking for no logical reason. If they were used only when they are needed, i.e. on the jobsite, people wouldn't be so immune to them. If people see them on all the time they won't use caution when it's important for you to be seen. If anyone can explain to me why one would use warning lights in transit, I'm all ears.
Secondly Posted by NEPSJay:
When I drive my wife's Lexus around town I don't run 4 way flashers to go to the store in July. Surely I don't want to get hit and surely 4 ways might get me seen more often but its just not practical. If your driving around town on public roads salting or plowing or stopped to help someone, then use all the lights you can. But it still doesnt make sence to me why people use lights in transit.

Ok I've spent the past hour or so reviewing this post and have a few things that I would like to say regarding it. First I agree 110% with JhonnyU there is no reason why anyone here should have to justify why or when they use there lights to you (NEPSJay).:salute: Secondly I feel that arguing the fact that that plow drivers should or should not have a billion lights flashing or not is a giant waste of your time. If it doesn't make sense to you why people should have to tell you why they have there lights on. Thirdly the fact that you chime in with the lexus part tells me you toot your own horn a little too much. Next I would like to say this, we all plow here and we all make money if any plow driver here feels like spending there money on lights in an effort to be safe more power to them. This goes out to everyone here if having a 20 head 9000 watt light system makes you feel safe behind the wheel of your plow vehicle Great I would lend you money to buy more (If I knew you). The number one plowing rule in my book is SAFTEY and if the situation is' ant safe because I don't feel like other drivers would be able to see me than my truck is parked for the event till conditions are better. Having lights is a fact of safety and if you've ever installed strobe lights before good workmanship because boy there a pain in the ass to install. In conclusion I think what I am tiring to get at is everyone here should do what ever they deem necessary to be safe and no one should question it especially if you are doing it legally and with the proper permits! Have a happy and safe plow season:bluebounc


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Brian Young said:


> Thats what I think too. After plowing all night and it becomes daylight they probably don't realize they are on.


I though of that, but 90% of the time they are perminant installs- like corner strobes or perminant light bars which SHOULD have some "idiot light" on the dash marking them as on- if a pro shop installed them I would expect they would. A magnet bar takes more memory but forgetting they are on can be attributed to not thinking which is what get;s us all in trouble in the first place in this line of work- especially after 8 hours behind the wheel and counting!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

In MN, You can only have amber flashing lights. no rear hide-a-ways in the red tail lights, no clear take downs, no blue.
MN vehicle code: 169.94 Prohibited lights; Exceptions.
Subd. 6. Flashing amber LIGHT on service vehicle, snow removal equipment.
Any service vehicle or self-propelled unit of farm equipment except a farm tractor may be equipped with a flashing amber lamp of a type approved by the commissioner of public safety.
(1) A service vehicle shall not display the lighted lamp when traveling upon the highway or at any other time except at the scene of a disabled vehicle or while engaged in snow removal or road maintenance.


I wonder what the commish says is a good light lol


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Hummerslawncare said:


> Secondly I feel that arguing the fact that that plow drivers should or should not have a billion lights flashing or not is a giant waste of your time. If it doesn't make sense to you why people should have to tell you why they have there lights on.
> 
> Next I would like to say this, we all plow here and we all make money if any plow driver here feels like spending there money on lights in an effort to be safe more power to them.
> In conclusion I think what I am tiring to get at is everyone here should do what ever they deem necessary to be safe and no one should question it especially if you are doing it legally and with the proper permits! Have a happy and safe plow season


While the lights are for safety read the statutes- by law in most places they are not for your safety- they're for the other motorists safety. YOU are the hazard and thusly YOU have to be identified with hazard lights, not the other motorists. While we all want them to protect ourselves from the jack-a$$ motorists flying down the road too fast in the snow there does come a point in time where too much is as bad, or worse than not enough-

Second: As with our constitution and your individual freedoms so goes safety: you can have as many lights as you want and use them whever you want as long as there is no law being broken- but your right to use said lights Ends when it infringes on someone elses ability to operate their vehicle safely when you (remember we're the hazard) are causing a disturbance. Too many lights, or too bright a lights used in the incorrect circumstances often are illegal reguardless of the police of given areas not issueing tickets for said violations. It's an issue of public safety, if you are causing more of a hazard in the eyes of the law than you're avoiding with the lights you become a nuseince.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Hummerslawncare said:


> Ok I've spent the past hour or so reviewing this post and have a few things that I would like to say regarding it. First I agree 110% with JhonnyU there is no reason why anyone here should have to justify why or when they use there lights to you (NEPSJay).:salute: Secondly I feel that arguing the fact that that plow drivers should or should not have a billion lights flashing or not is a giant waste of your time. If it doesn't make sense to you why people should have to tell you why they have there lights on. Thirdly the fact that you chime in with the lexus part tells me you toot your own horn a little too much. Next I would like to say this, we all plow here and we all make money if any plow driver here feels like spending there money on lights in an effort to be safe more power to them. This goes out to everyone here if having a 20 head 9000 watt light system makes you feel safe behind the wheel of your plow vehicle Great I would lend you money to buy more (If I knew you). The number one plowing rule in my book is SAFTEY and if the situation is' ant safe because I don't feel like other drivers would be able to see me than my truck is parked for the event till conditions are better. Having lights is a fact of safety and if you've ever installed strobe lights before good workmanship because boy there a pain in the ass to install. In conclusion I think what I am tiring to get at is everyone here should do what ever they deem necessary to be safe and no one should question it especially if you are doing it legally and with the proper permits! Have a happy and safe plow season:bluebounc


First off ace...as far as me tooting my own horn, you dont know the first thing about me. You better reread the posts from the start cause i never asked u to "justify". I asked the "reason" for. I never was arguing, I simply asked a question... I was under the impression that Plowsite was the place to gain information, learn new things and ideas, and ask questions.... am i wrong??

Second. I dont need to borrow money from anyone to buy lights... I already have some and besides, I"m sure my pockets are deeper than yours.. (toot, toot)

Lastly it doesnt take a rocket scientist to install hide-aways.
Any mental midget with a few basic hand tools and a drill can knock-out an install in a few hours. C'mon, your not building a flying saucer here.....If you can follow instructions for a LEGO set, you can install strobes.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I keep mine on so I can find my truck in the snow. If money gets tight I turn them off to save electricity. LOL

When it relay comes down to it I turn mine on when I feel it is necessary.

When is it necessary?
1. during snow storms.
2. 1:AM to 3:AM when drunks are on the road.
3. when carrying Boss 9.2 with wings. (oversize)
4. Responding to emergency. (sanding for accident, fire etc.)
5. When driving faster or slower then normal traffic.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

justme- said:


> While the lights are for safety read the statutes- by law in most places they are not for your safety- they're for the other motorists safety. YOU are the hazard and thusly YOU have to be identified with hazard lights, not the other motorists. While we all want them to protect ourselves from the jack-a$$ motorists flying down the road too fast in the snow there does come a point in time where too much is as bad, or worse than not enough-
> 
> Second: As with our constitution and your individual freedoms so goes safety: you can have as many lights as you want and use them whever you want as long as there is no law being broken- but your right to use said lights Ends when it infringes on someone elses ability to operate their vehicle safely when you (remember we're the hazard) are causing a disturbance. Too many lights, or too bright a lights used in the incorrect circumstances often are illegal reguardless of the police of given areas not issueing tickets for said violations. It's an issue of public safety, if you are causing more of a hazard in the eyes of the law than you're avoiding with the lights you become a nuseince.


 I second that!! 
Mark this day down.. I totally AGREE with you on this one!!!
(so far !! lol):waving:
This has to stop happing!! I just read another post of your and I agreed again!!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

NEPSJay - not to be a smart alec or nething .... but i hope you got your answer by now .... LOL ...


----------



## Rappa (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll tell ya what... I leave mine on at ALL times. I do think I am more important than the regular Joe leaving his house during a storm to go get the paper or a coffee. Most people on the road are going from point A to point B. That's it. I will be on the road for the entire duration of the storm. The chance I take of getting in an accident is 100 times better than the average person. Not to mention the manuveurs that I have to make, pulling in here, pulling out of there. It can only benefit you to keep them on. So what if you piss off another plow driver who is too cheap to outfit his/her truck with a nice lighting setup. 

If I did turn my lights off after every account throughout a storm, I would be hitting that switch over 100 times in 1 storm alone. Just sounds kinda stupid to have these warning lights and not use them when you need it.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

groundbreakers said:


> NEPSJay - not to be a smart alec or nething .... but i hope you got your answer by now .... LOL ...


LOL..yeah ive gotten my answer alright.. A guy asks a simple question and i get tared and feathered. Like I said earlier...I thought this was the place for questions, answers, idea sharing, and such....


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

NEPSJay - well the sad part is ... is half the poeple on this chat forum are adult men ... i would hate to see what they act like in person .... i mean com'on this is what plowsite is about ... answering poeples questions ... even if its over and over .... and sharing photos .. and truck pix .... I THINK >> LOL


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> I second that!!
> Mark this day down.. I totally AGREE with you on this one!!!
> (so far !! lol)
> This has to stop happing!! I just read another post of your and I agreed again!!


Careful, you're setting a dangerous precident agreeing with me....  
Pretty soon we'll be seeing eye to eye on everything....


----------



## plowwannab2003 (Dec 2, 2003)

NEPSJay said:


> First off ace...as far as me tooting my own horn, you dont know the first thing about me. You better reread the posts from the start cause i never asked u to "justify". I asked the "reason" for. I never was arguing, I simply asked a question... I was under the impression that Plowsite was the place to gain information, learn new things and ideas, and ask questions.... am i wrong??
> 
> Second. I dont need to borrow money from anyone to buy lights... I already have some and besides, I"m sure my pockets are deeper than yours.. (toot, toot)
> 
> ...


ok....first i would like to start off by saying...wow did your post open a can of worms.first why do you care why people keep there lights going when they are driving down the road. sometimes its because they obey the laws or because it makes them feel safe or there a strobe freak and love the look and the attention. or maybe...just maybe they turn them on only when your comin down the road just to irritate you, i don't know. anyways...i believe u read hummers post wrong. he said he would give someone money for strobes,not you because obviously he thinks your a tard. and yes,sir your pockets may be deeper than his and that would be becasue of a little fact called 18 years old and going to college.yeah not a lot of money there.(toot,toot) what a jacka$$ hahahaha. alright anywho. lastly sir ,no it doesn't take a rocket scientist to intall a hide-away system,nope not at all,it takes an installation tech,because if you wire those bad larrys wrong then your gonna have a rolling campfire. and lastly...becasue i am getting bored of making fun of you, i hope you had that little mental midget with a few basic hand tools and a drill do your install becasue i really want to see what a rolling camp fire looks like.:yow!:


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

why would i have a rolling camp fire?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Ya know instead of talkin about snow plowing issues .. we outta turn this site into a comedy act .... it really is hilarious to read what people think .. i could just imagine all of us sitting in a room all together .... at least i wouldn't have to pay to get laughs ...


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

This thread was on my mind today. 
My strobe light plugs into the cigarette lighter and the connection was acting up. Every time I unplugged it, it would take me 5 minutes of fiddling with it to get it to work again. So I just left it on all day... 

That's my reason, can't say for others...


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

and by the way "wannab" why do you care what questions i ask??? I never questioned why you STARTED 8 threads all over plowsite on whether or not its a good idea to plow with ur 2wd. Everyone tells you the same thing but it seems like you cant accept that answer and have to reask ur dumb question all over the f---in place hoping you will get the answer you wanna here. Obviousy you're not a professional contractor in the biz... so all in all it was totally unnecessary for you to chime in with ur 2 cents. You wanna cut up on somebody, your barkin up the wrong tree.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

sawbones25 said:


> This thread was on my mind today.
> My strobe light plugs into the cigarette lighter and the connection was acting up. Every time I unplugged it, it would take me 5 minutes of fiddling with it to get it to work again. So I just left it on all day...
> 
> That's my reason, can't say for others...


Thats a legitmite reason. I would do the same thing.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

This post was removed because it had nothing to do with the original question as to whan I run My lights. (on my truck) Please see post # 63 for my answer.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Dwan said:


> tree? tree? did someone mention trees?
> 
> I got lights in my trees and leave them up all year. I only light them in the winter though. cost to much to keep them on all the time. besides it would pi$$ off the neighbrehood if I left them on all the time.


im not tryin to be rude but why dont you go hijack someone elses thread?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Sorry if I offended you. Just trying to add a little hummer. I will try not to post on anymore of your threads.

Dwan


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Shining lights 

It needs to s**w soon:waving:


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Dwan said:


> Sorry if I offended you. Just trying to add a little hummer. I will try not to post on anymore of your threads.
> 
> Dwan


you didnt offend me and no harm done but it was totally off subject. I dont care how much you post on my questions, comments, ideas, or threads but c'mon year round christmas lights?? I was hoping we all (including myself) could be a tad bit more professional. Maybe since Sean is such a good forum owner we could talk him into starting a comedy forum.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

plowwannab2003 said:


> ok....first i would like to start off by saying...what a rolling camp fire looks like.:yow!:


Wow, I have to say I just lost all respect for you after that childish and inapropriate rant.
From my own state no less.....

This is a site to help other plowers and discuss plowing related questions and concerns not to berate others because you don't agree with them. If you actually read the thread from start to finnish you'll find both sides of the discussion represented about equally and, for the most part it is done fairly and maturily. As you so eloquently put it, maybe the maturity problem "would be becasue of a little fact called 18 years old and going to college."

As much as I disagree with MANY of the others on this site from time to time (some more than others) and on varied issues I have never resorted to childish behaviour like that unless they are asking a newb/troll question that has been answered dozens of times, would simply be answered by reading the damn owners manual in the glovebox, or even better posting the same question in multiple forums (usually the inapropriate ones....)

Deal with your customers like that and you'll soon be out of business- deal with your friends like that and you'll soon be lonely.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Well in nswer to your question about why I sometimes run my lights while on the road I do it so otheres see me and are warned. I alter my warning though for my precieved threat. Day time wide clear roads I leave em off. 2 lane country road at night with it still snowing I will kick on just my rotators, or if its snowing heavy and I'm on narrow roads ect or I view that I am at a higher risk I will kick on part of my warning. I have a 9.5' V blade hanging off the end of my truck, it is a hazzard depending on the situation. I agree with the fact of "calling wolf" like the tow trucks that run amber with a car on the deck or even on the ground durring day light or when they arnt much more hazzard than a regular truck or truck with a trailer. Also it has been shown in studies that a ton of lights are distracting to drivers.....they tend to focus on the lights and not the rest of the world.

I have a full sized light bar with rotators and strobes and with everything going it sure does look like christmas. If I'm in a empty lot late at night I will just run with my rotators on. If I'm in a busy parkinglot in the middle of the day then my truck looks like a rolling camp fire 

JMO but light usage boils down to use comon sense to adaquatly warn other traffic(pedestrian and car) as to what hazzard you pose. There isnt a hard fast answer to use em or not IMO. Use comon sense to protect _yourself_ and other traffic from you and stop worrying about the other guy.


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

After all this I'm really thinkin about adding some more lights to my rig. Any good led flashing one's out there?

Not to hijack it but it should be played out..........you think.. 
Dick


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*This is a touchy subject?*

:waving: Hi All, I don't know why we use lights at all? People of my area are Very offensive ( Agressive ) drivers. I drive Fire Trucks and Ambulances for a living and people just don't give 2 sh--s about you! Wether your being an #[email protected]%& behind the wheel or a perfect angel  Your the villian in their eyes no matter what! Welcome to CT

PaleRider


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

still talking about lights who cares if you want to use them then use them if you dont dont big f deal


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

LOL
No kiddn...


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

NEPSJay said:


> Why do some of you use warning lights when your not plowing and or salting?  I see too many people running around town with all kinds of lights flashin and blinkin for no logical reason. If they were used only when they are needed, i.e. on the jobsite, people wouldn't be so immune to them. If people see them on all the time they wont use caution when its important for you to be seen. If anyone can explain to me why one would use warning lights in transit, i'm all ears.


why do you think DUMBA**, I think you are immune to smartness, quit wasting our time with this crap of a thread


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

NEPSJay said:


> Why do some of you use warning lights when your not plowing and or salting?  I see too many people running around town with all kinds of lights flashin and blinkin for no logical reason. If they were used only when they are needed, i.e. on the jobsite, people wouldn't be so immune to them. If people see them on all the time they wont use caution when its important for you to be seen. If anyone can explain to me why one would use warning lights in transit, i'm all ears.


Why? Because they think there so important that they need to have there BINKY'S flashing all the time, they think it's cool. It makes them feel important!! Thats why...
Some say it's to be seen as they drive down the road. so do you turn the flashers on when your driving to the store? No one wants to get in to an accident. So by some of the arguments every one needs to run flashers to be seen and to avoid getting hit. It would be funny to see all of the cars With flashers on as they don't want to be rear ended eather.

some of you people are full of your selfs thinking that you are so important.
Look up your state laws covering emergency lights & snow removal.
you ONLY can run your AMBER lights when ACTIVELY engaged in snow removal or in an emergency. Not I'm behind I need to go faster every one watch out for me as I'm an important snow plower with my flashing lights on.
You can slam me now. I'm a big boy I can take it, It actually makes me laugh when you do!! LoL:waving: 
I've posted the law for MN, I would bet you state has a similar law or one that is more restrictive. IMO lol


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

I just downloaded this information for the State of Maine. Earlier in the statute it states that strobes cannot be in headlights, taillights or reverse lights. 

(3) A vehicle engaged in snow removal or sanding operations on a public way must be equipped with and display at least 2 auxiliary lights mounted on the highest practical point on the vehicle and provide visible light coverage over a 360` range. The lights must emit an amber beam of light, be at least 6 inches in diameter and be equipped with blinking attachments. In lieu of the lights specified, a vehicle may be equipped with at least one auxiliary rotating flashing light having 4-inch sealed beams and showing amber beams of light over a 360` range or an amber strobe, or combination of strobes, that emits at a minimum a beam of 1,000,000 candlepower and provides visible light coverage over a 360` range. When the left wing of a plow is in operation and extends over the center of the road, an auxiliary light must show the extreme end of the left wing. That light may be attached to the vehicle so that the beam of light points at the left wing. The light illuminating the left wing may be controlled by a separate switch or by the regular lighting system and must be in operation at all times when the vehicle is used for plowing snow on public ways.
(4) A vehicle equipped and used for plowing snow on other than public ways may be equipped with an auxiliary rotary flashing light that must be mounted on top of the vehicle in such a manner as to emit an amber beam of light over a 360` angle, or an amber strobe, or combination of strobes, that emits at a minimum a beam of 50 candlepower and provides visible light coverage over a 360` range. The light may be in use on a public way only when the vehicle is entering the public way in the course of plowing private driveways and other off-highway locations.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

who the f cares


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*thank you*



vipereng2 said:


> who the f cares


this post is old and dumb, use some common sense, just ask your local pd what they think, but best rule of thumb is ... amber and clear are okay, dont use red, green, blue, or purple and noone will bother you if your out working... its when some dumbass tries to be mister help everyone and use them everytime u pull over on the side of the road the cops get annoyed, thats why the manufactor's made hazzard lights


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

vipereng2 said:


> who the f cares


I guess we hit a nerve or some thing 
or you would not still be posting here?
why does it bother you so much when other people discuss some thing that you have nothing to add to?

And clear flashing lights are a no no too just AMBER....


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> I guess we hit a nerve or some thing
> or you would not still be posting here?
> why does it bother you so much when other people discuss some thing that you have nothing to add to?
> 
> And clear flashing lights are a no no too just AMBER....


i guess it depends on your state but up here in mass you do not a need a permitt for amber or clear lights. You cannont have wig wag though


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

mike33087 said:


> i guess it depends on your state but up here in mass you do not a need a permitt for amber or clear lights. You cannont have wig wag though


I'm not sure about your state but we(in MN) can not run clear lights above the roof line, and they must be covered at all times when traveling on the roadway.
We can only use them only on privet property too.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm working on pulling the exact text from the MGL in Mass. Warning lights of the flashing, rotating/strobe variety fall under 540 CMR §22.06 and 90/7/C and 90/7/E.
This is a table of citible vehicle offenses with fines http://www.mass.gov/courts/courtsandjudges/courts/districtcourt/cmviassess2001.html
Here is 90/7 (http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/90-7.htm)
I found a police bulletin board (http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?p=44617) with a thread about cops discussing this exact thing-

Several relevent postings- here the best ""I believe it falls under the CMRs. I do know it is illegal for plow operators to have any color other than amber. for those plow guys that have the white strobes in there headlights and red strobes in the tailights there in violation of MGL c90 s7E.

Any person who violates any provision of this section for which a penalty is not otherwise provided shall be subject to a fine of not less than one hundred dollars, nor more than three hundred dollars.

any plow that has a contract plowing roads in massachusetts must comply with MGL c90 s7E and 540 CMR S.22.

for those plow guys that have traffic backers ( break lights alternate with the reverse lights) and headlight flashers you could always get them for equipment failure.""

Makes for some interesting reading- basically the cops say it's illegal but it's at the cops' discression to cite (and we're talking $100 fines here)

oh, and why do we discuss it-- BECAUSE WE care. If you don't care Vipereng2 DON'T read the thread- DUH!

In Ma it's simply a good thing the localities don;t want to generate fines income- almost every landscaper that plows would be eligible for simply useing them, nevermind useing them when NOT actually plowing.


----------



## SLAMllc (Nov 11, 2005)

I know this is thread is old and long but I run my lights when the plow is on the truck because I do believe I am creating a hazzard to other motorists because my truck is now wider and longer than it is "normally" without the plow on. And as for the question I know you would like to ask next, Do I use them when I go to the store for milk? No, because the plow goes on at the beginning of the storm and comes off when the storm is over and my work is done. I believe it is the right thing to do because for oversized vehicles and vehicles with long loads like ladders hanging out the back, these "hazzards" need to be made visible to the other motorists on the road. I am a firm believer in the fact that your truck is in a possibly unexpected size for other motorists with the plow on "hazzard" which is why I believe the plow should be removed when the storm is over, or warning should be given to other motorists. It bothers me more when I see someone driving around 2 weeks after the last snowstorm with the plow still on than it does with warning lights on.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

SLAMllc,
I understand your logic and it makes sense to me.
You may want to check CT. law, because there is a good possibility that you're breaking the law when using your lights on public roads.
After reading this post I've been watching plow trucks in my area and many of them, including my own, are in violation of Maine law. That being said, I haven't heard of anyone in my area that has had a problem with the police due to their light set up.


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

NEPSJay said:


> LOL..yeah ive gotten my answer alright.. A guy asks a simple question and i get tared and feathered. Like I said earlier...I thought this was the place for questions, answers, idea sharing, and such....


dude how does it feel, this is the same crap you pull, so get off your high horse, you jerk off.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

LesleinLawn said:


> dude how does it feel, this is the same crap you pull, so get off your high horse, you jerk off.


hey craig....you aint got nothin better to do in stow than bust my *****?? better watch who you play with on here craig. some of us just aint right


----------

